# Why wont they go in Hammock



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

I put a hammock in my rat's cage, but why wont they go in it?
they jump out the second i put them in it. does anyone know why they wont lay in it??


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

They may be wary with it being new, but some rats won't use hammocks. Just leave it in there, curiosity may get the better of them


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

if it hasnt been in long theyre probably just scared of it. is it as high up as possible? my rats arent the fondest of hamocks but i moved its place around alot to see if they would ever use it and i found that they did actually use it when it was at the very top of the cage and their was easy access to it, it did take a few days for them to get the guts to go on it though lol.


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

It took my rats a week or so to get used to their new hammock. I found that putting a treat in the hammock gives them an incentive to go and check it out, and they eventually started sleeping in it.


----------



## whaturmuva (Apr 14, 2009)

zombunny said:


> It took my rats a week or so to get used to their new hammock. I found that putting a treat in the hammock gives them an incentive to go and check it out, and they eventually started sleeping in it.


I agree, give them a reason to go into it. If they are already comfortable with their other arrangements then they will stick to those and some will not make the venture to the hammock.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine were terrified of their hammock at first. I theorize it's because it's not solid footing they're used to. A few days went by and I woke up to find them both curled up in it.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Almost all my girls love their hammocks. Sally, Lucy and Josie took a few days to understand what the hammocks were all about, and Molly took right to it. I just put the hammock in her cage, put her into it, and she fell in love with it from the start. Amy, however, jumped right out and never wanted back in. When I put one in her cage, she stays in her igloo. But when we go to bed at night, she chews the hammock so it is useless. She must think the hammock is an evil thing and so destroys it so it won't bother her anymore.

Anita


----------



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

wizzyjo said:


> if it hasnt been in long theyre probably just scared of it. is it as high up as possible? my rats arent the fondest of hamocks but i moved its place around alot to see if they would ever use it and i found that they did actually use it when it was at the very top of the cage and their was easy access to it, it did take a few days for them to get the guts to go on it though lol.


I took this advice with my ratties a few days ago and they now happily go in it. I had that thing hanging EVERYWHERE in the cage except the top. I thought it would be too scary.. but it's the only way they'll go in it.


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 29, 2009)

I was worried about this too. They wouldn't stay in it, even though I was told that they had been used to hammocks. So I put cheerios in it. Came home from work, and they hadn't eaten it. I was stumped. Well, finally one morning I came out, and saw the cutest thing. My girls curled up together in their hammock! Only took them a day!


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

Whinnie said:


> Well, finally one morning I came out, and saw the cutest thing. My girls curled up together in their hammock!


the other day i cleaned out their cage, took out there other bed, and made the hammock less saggy so they wouldnt feel like they were going to fall or whatever, and i walked into my room and found them cuddled up together!! sometimes one of them will put his arm around the other. they are so sweet! ill post a picture later! ;D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

mine did the same. I spent hooours slaving to make the thing, lol. and then he would go in it. I gave him treats and he promptly climbed down. But I went away for a week, and I came home, and he'd been in it the whole time! I think because it smelled like me 

now he won't leave it hardly ever, except to play with me!


----------



## myamayhem (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm new, ha  so hey everyone. 

I bought my rats one and they never did get around to using it. I tried lowering it, raising it, moving it up and down levels, no luck. They just weren't having it. 

So I figured it wouldn't hurt to leave it in there, at the very least it would be decoration? 

They ended up chewing a hole in it and sleeping inside. They wanted their privacy I suppose. 

It went to good use though lol. ;D


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i've got one for my 2 and they go in it no troubble..


----------



## Kowcatchan (Feb 23, 2009)

Haha. I've got one in my cage too. Betty sleeps in it all the time. Shisha won't go even look at it xP


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

mine just like chueing it


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

violet loves the hammock... daisy prefers to sit in the litter tray!!! sometimes daisy will curl up with violet... depends how she is feeling i guess!


----------

